# Its been a frustrating afternoon....Help!



## old poi dog (Apr 26, 2009)

Posting Views.....I need some help on this one......When I paste the IMG code in the test message I've been trying to work on, all I get is the IMG code when I view it on preview. I can't get the full picture in the text. Did I leave out a step somewhere?


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 26, 2009)

dog - 

are you going like this:








?

are your pix hosted through phtotobucket or other web pic hosting service? is there a problem there?

if they are not hosted, then they cna't be posted. you can create an account at photobucket.com or my place, www.baitshopboyz.com. probably a few other places, but those are the two that i know.


----------



## rivet (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi, hope I can help.

Are you using photobucket? If not, you might want to- it's easy.

When you paste the code onto the splashscreen that SMF provides, make sure you "delete" the "http://" on the splashscreen before you paste your link.

That is, erase anything on the splashscreen window, then just right-click on "paste" and you are set. 

Good luck and hope this helps!


----------



## old poi dog (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi....well I am with Photobucket.

When I try to paste I get this:


I can't preview what I  just pasted, until I send it out to you so...


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't think you can preview them until you post.  It will just show the link


----------



## old poi dog (Apr 26, 2009)

Geesh....now I really don't know what's happening. I can now see the picture, so I guess there is no way for me to preview the pictures before I send em out? But I thought I could do it as in the Test Area at the bottom of our SMF homepage. ????


----------



## old poi dog (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok......one more question  and I will take a break....Where can you direct me so that I can read how to post a decent Avatar (sp) for Old poi dog?


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 27, 2009)

When you aer doing your post, it will only show the link until you submit the post.  Once you submit the post, the pic will appear.


----------



## rivet (Apr 27, 2009)

Hmmm. 

Not trying to be difficult, but what I think you're telling me is that you get this picture (the one you posted of the scenery)  every time you try to paste another one?


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 27, 2009)

Save whatever image you want, go to USER CP and add your avatar


----------



## old poi dog (Apr 27, 2009)

Aloha Rivet, Cajunsmoke,TasunkaWitko and others I have have missed,  I guess you've all assured me that the links will show up in my pre post message, and the picture will then show up in the Posted message.  The scene outside my doorway is the only one I  was trying to work with this afternoon.  Next time I hope I will be able to show you the ribs that I'll be working on.   Mahalo to All   :>)


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 27, 2009)

That's about it Old Poi Dog.  Welcome


----------

